# Hey Snocrete!



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

My JD can lift more beef than your Bobcat. xysport


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Is that federally inspected. LOL


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JD Dave;928395 said:


> Is that federally inspected. LOL


LOL, better yet, inspected by me!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Beef, it's what's for dinner!!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cretebaby;928567 said:


> LOL, better yet, *insemin__ed *by me!


Fixed it for you crete! Fill in the blanks yourself 

If these our the same steers you posted in spring, it's nice to see they made it full circle here.

Do you raise them to sell as 1/4's or 1/2's or keep them for family?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jomama45;930586 said:


> Fixed it for you crete! Fill in the blanks yourself






jomama45;930586 said:


> If these our the same steers you posted in spring, it's nice to see they made it full circle here.
> 
> Do you raise them to sell as 1/4's or 1/2's or keep them for family?


Same ones, They are just for family. 4 families so we each get a 1/4 so they won't last long.

Can't wait to get a big Tbone on my grill.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cretebaby;928362 said:


> My JD can lift more beef than your Bobcat. xysport
> 
> View attachment 68230


You sucker...I leave for a minute to plow some snow, and look what happens.....I see Jomama noticed you picking on one of his fellow Bobcat owners, and gave you some well deserved ribbing.........Makes me wish I had pics from a job I did at the end of the summer. We made a pile of cow sh*t with my little Bobcat that was about 100ft L and 16ft H, I would of had a better comeback.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

[


> We made a pile of cow sh*t with my little Bobcat that was about 100ft L and 16ft H,


Just goes to show that the bobcats are best for even the sh*ttiest situations.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice to see your putting the JD to work for a good cause.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

MOOOOO.........thump... 
Ahh yes Iowa Corn fed Beef burpussmileyflag


----------

